# Scope advise



## archeryman101 (Sep 10, 2007)

My wife is going to try hunting with a muzzle loader this year. My muzzle loader has open sights but she struggles to shoot with open sights. I was going to get a scope and put on it. She is used to using a scope on her rifle so I think this should help her. Any suggestions on what type of scope to buy and also where to buy it at. It will be going an a White 45 caliber. Also how much magnification can the scope have I have heard different opinions on this and just wanted to make sure I was legal. 

Thanks for your help and glad to have a site to still communicate.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

You are not allowed to have a scope with magnification on a muzzle loader. The good news is there are bunches of good 1x scopes. And if you prefer, you can use use one of those red dot sights, as long as it is 1x as well. The 1x scopes have a huge field of view, and are extremely easy to use with both eyes open.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The "law" states that you can only have a 1x power scope. I have a .45 cal. to, and I have a Cabelas red dot scope on it, and I love it! You can change the retical from a dot to crosshair with a twist of a dial. I payed $125.00 for it from the "Bargain cave". They normally sell for $145.00. Take a look at them, and have them put it on the scope stock, and see if she even likes it, before you buy it. The good thing about Cabelas, is if you don't like it, you can return it, no questions asked.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

nothing like waiting tell the last minute. I hope things work out for ya. but all in all the red dot is a good choice.


----------



## archeryman101 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the advise and clarificatin on the know magnification law. She isn't going deer hunting it will be for the muzzle loader elk hunt in November. I'll check some of those scopes out and get her practicing. Good luck to all of you on the deer hunt.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hands down the best 1x scope is the Sightron. I use the 1X sightron, I had a TC 1X and tried out the Nikon 1X's but changed to the Sightron brand it has a bigger field of view and it seems that the target doesn't shift distance when you look thru it. My advise is to go look thru some in a store and try them out before you buy. The Sightron runs around 120.00, Sportsmans' usually has it and the Nikon. I have saw the TC's at Smith and Edwards in Willard. I'm not sure what Cabelas's handles. Good luck

P.S. I have never used a red dot on a ML, but have on other weapons, I just prefer a regular scope on mine.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Sightron is a good choice.....I like mine!


----------



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a red dot and its been great for me here in Utah. But my brother-in-law and I went hunting in Wyoming last year for lope and any electricly enhanced scope are not permited there, so it was open sights for us.
They do allow cross-hair higher powered scopes on the muzzle loaders there. If you ever hunt there check the proc and be ready, because I don't like open sights.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> "I have a Cabelas red dot scope on it, and I love it! You can change the retical from a dot to crosshair with a twist of a dial. I payed $125.00 for it from the "Bargain cave". They normally sell for $145.00."
> 
> I agree all the way with taxidermist, I have the same Cabelas red dot scope on my Knight and I absolutely love it. This is my third year with it and I changed from a traditional 1x to the red dot. I think a lot of it is just individual preference and what you like more. I just find the red dot much more simple and i'm dead on with it, I like the fact you can change the strength of the dot for the different times of day from full strength (really dark red dot) to a lighter one.
> 
> Uman


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I USE A TRUGLO RED DOT SIGHT AND WOULD RECOMMEND IT.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a Sightron 3X9 on my 270WSM and it is a very good scope. I have not used the Sightron 1X but Sightron makes a good scope for the money. When my 1X Tasco gives out on my ML I will replace it with a 1x Sightron.

Mark


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Archery Man,
I did not see this post until after I posted something I found about scopes on another thread titled, "What is your 100 yd pattern." 
Check it out, I did a lot of research on scopes before I purchased.


----------

